# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Goldfish Tank 2.21.03



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## Dojo (Feb 2, 2003)

Thats what I call a nice Goldfish tank!









~D

----------------------------
~Life is but a moment with the fish~
*Read my profile for tank Specs!*


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I think that is a gold fish paradise.







Hey one question though. What is that Yellow thing in the middle of the tank? Is that a food clamp with lettuce or some vegies for the goldies?

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks,
Yeah spinach. I think one of my fish might be developing scoliosis, so vitamin C was recommended.


----------

